# Vantage - more good after care



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, had to take van in last week to sort out a problem with water. Every time we put pump on water was going straight out of escape valve under van.
Problem solved quickly - air lock I think.
My wife took the van in as I was working, she said as problem was being solved, 2 other guys started checking through van to check everything else ok, and even replaced a couple of cupboard lock thingies (its a technical term).

No charge was made for the work even though van is no longer under warranty.
Thanks Scott and the guys.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Have to agree Tubbytuba. 

Only time I had to take my van back for minor problem, Scott asked if there was anything else needed looked at while I was there. Couple of guys replaced some silicon in the loo and tightened up a cupboard door hinge.

Even when you call to querie how something works, you always get a welcoming response.

Very relieved as practically nothing wrong with van since we got it, especially after reading so many dissapointing stories of van purchases.

Well done Vantage and Scott!

David


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Same experience here. Just had our 2nd annual service and Scott seemed disappointed we couldn't find any problems for him to fix

Very quick efficient service and they did manage to find 2 loose screws under a seat after all. 

So we're all set for another busy year motorhoming. Lets hope the weather stays good.........

Chris + Carolyn


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Although I do not own a Vantage,I have dealt with Scott with his other business ventures and he always provided an excellent product and brilliant service.
Glad to hear you are all happy with your vans,it makes a huge difference when you are dealing with a company who care about their customers.
Glad it is going well for Vantage  .

Val


----------

